# robust lathes?



## Flacer22

anyone on here have a robust lathe? im a big amarican made junky it seems to be about only onei could find forsale thats still got the us flag on its build. but boy o boy is it expensive curious if there really that good? benn eyeing for sale sections looking for an old usa made one but havent seen anything at all except bench tops and im more looking for a one size will do anything id ever want to lathe.


----------



## DKMD

I have friends who have them, and I hear nothing but great things. The American Beauty is my current dream lathe... I don't know that I'll ever get one, but it doesn't hurt to dream.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I have a Sweet 16. Had it for probably 5 or 6 years now. Could not be happier with it. If you understand the options a Sweet 16 offers, IMO you cant do better. Brent English and his wife Deb are the most customer oriented people you will ever meet. Brent will take your phone call early on a Sunday morning or answer your email on a Holiday weekend. He will customize it any way you want it. I have had zero problems with mine. If you have any specific questions i would be glad to attempt to answer. 
Scott


----------



## barry richardson

I too lust for a robust I know what you mean about the price. The problem with old American iron lathes is that they were designed primarily for spindle turning, so they normally dont have a very big swing. Bowl turning realy took off about the time all the US manufacturers started outsourcing to Taiwan/China. Serious Lathes is another US made option, but they are just as much $$$ or more than the Robust.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's the same old adage of american quality will cost you more. Is that really a bad thing? The company I drive for has a new customer, Detroit bicycle co. they build a basic three speed bike with coaster brake, front brake and a lazer cut rear carrier, basic Henry Ford flat black, cost?....$500.00. Now I know you could buy it from wal mart for $100 but it's not as cool as something made in the good ol usa. The robust is the same way, I would love a american beauty, the one I spec out in my dreams is $8k, and worth every penny, all top quality materials and workmanship. 2 lathes I dream about are the robust and the new powermatic 2442. I have never heard of any problems with a robust and have heard that the customer service after the sale is also very good.


----------



## NYWoodturner

barry richardson said:


> I too lust for a robust I know what you mean about the price. The problem with old American iron lathes is that they were designed primarily for spindle turning, so they normally dont have a very big swing. Bowl turning realy took off about the time all the US manufacturers started outsourcing to Taiwan/China. Serious Lathes is another US made option, but they are just as much $$$ or more than the Robust.



That is what attracted me about the sweet 16. it has a natural 16" swing, but the first foot of bed ways below the headstock unbolt opening up an additional 8" of swing over the ways taking it to a total of 32" swing for a piece 12" long. The piece of bed ways that unbolts can be remounted on the end - extending the length to I think 60" or can be mounted perpendicular to the ways giving you access to the back of the bowl as well. So it is really a bowl lathe as well. When you comp[are the cost of a full size lathe AND a bowl lathe, the price becomes more justifiable. At least that how I convinced myself


----------



## Jake Respondek

I would love a Robust...
Vega's are also built in the USA but they don't have something that's an "all in one".
http://www.vegawoodworking.com/


----------



## Rkent

NYWoodturner said:


> I have a Sweet 16. Had it for probably 5 or 6 years now. Could not be happier with it. If you understand the options a Sweet 16 offers, IMO you cant do better. Brent English and his wife Deb are the most customer oriented people you will ever meet. Brent will take your phone call early on a Sunday morning or answer your email on a Holiday weekend. He will customize it any way you want it. I have had zero problems with mine. If you have any specific questions i would be glad to attempt to answer.
> Scott



Glad to see this. I ordered one with the standard bed 2hp upgrade two weeks ago.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rkent said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sweet 16. Had it for probably 5 or 6 years now. Could not be happier with it. If you understand the options a Sweet 16 offers, IMO you cant do better. Brent English and his wife Deb are the most customer oriented people you will ever meet. Brent will take your phone call early on a Sunday morning or answer your email on a Holiday weekend. He will customize it any way you want it. I have had zero problems with mine. If you have any specific questions i would be glad to attempt to answer.
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see this. I ordered one with the standard bed 2hp upgrade two weeks ago.
Click to expand...



I don't know why I feel so obligated to pitch for them, but I really want to tell you its the best decision you've made in years. I feel confident enough that if you called me with a question on the lathe and I couldn't answer it that Brent would any hour of the day. Just a VERY satisfied cutover. I'm usually the hard one to please.


----------



## Graybeard

The Robust lathe is fantastic piece of equipment. Brent is an active member of our turning club and is a super nice person as well as knowledgeable. You're not talking to a huge corporation with layers of MBA's and accountants running the show. Brent and Deb are the company. At a recent open house their daughter was signing people up for door prizes, it's a family operation.

I only wish I had the $$$. I'd pull the plug immediately. The Sweet 16, 2 HP would serve my needs perfectly.

Graybeard


----------

